# Jeeperrs Frogs (Picture Heavy)



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I decided to just make a single thread to put all my frog pictures that I will take. I think this will be easier than the builds. I hope you enjoy my frogs as much as I do. I will add more as I take them. Here are some pictures I took tonight.

"Black Water"









"Blue Jean"


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice pics so far. I love the bj looking in the "mirror"

But ya really gotta rename this thread "Jeeperrs Creatures"


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Jeeperrs Creatures (Picture Heavy)*



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Nice pics so far. I love the bj looking in the "mirror"
> 
> But ya really gotta rename this thread "Jeeperrs Creatures"


There you go Rusty. 

I like using window tent on the sides of the tank. It just happened the angle of the camera, the glass, and the black tent behind it were all just right to make it look like a mirror.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

i love the black water, im thinking thats gonna be who the next viv is for


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was thinking Jeeperrs Creepers


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> I was thinking Jeeperrs Creepers


That is where my screen name originated from 16 years ago....I just keep it cause it is cool


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are some old ones from other threads


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful frogs and a beautiful tank. Is that Spike Moss on the ground?


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

nice setup and frogs Jeepers!
Larry


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Your auratus viv looks really natural...im impressed haha
What do you use the bowl for though? As a supplemental water dish or a feeding dish?

Looking good,

-Jeremy


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Great shots! I love the El Cope tank. 
Whats the dense, thin-leaved, vining plant just to the right of the middle?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice frogs... Love that auratus tank


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

jermajestyg said:


> Your auratus viv looks really natural...im impressed haha
> What do you use the bowl for though? As a supplemental water dish or a feeding dish?
> 
> Looking good,
> ...


I use it for a supplemental water source. Rarely do I see the frogs in it, as they will go crawl in one of the larger broms to sit in water. It just makes me feel better to have it, and on occasion I will find a tadpole in it.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

grantska said:


> Great shots! I love the El Cope tank.
> Whats the dense, thin-leaved, vining plant just to the right of the middle?


I am not 100% sure...I am not great with plant names. I will take a close up of it when I am home. It is a pretty common plant, nothing fancy. It tends to vine downwards and not upwards. I will be trimming it up this weekend because it is going nuts right now.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

grantska said:


> Great shots! I love the El Cope tank.
> Whats the dense, thin-leaved, vining plant just to the right of the middle?


Sorry, I let myself get busy and didn't upload the picture. Here is a close up of it for the plant people to ID.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my froglets two days out of the water.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Sorry, I let myself get busy and didn't upload the picture. Here is a close up of it for the plant people to ID.


It's a Hedera. Ivy, basically.

Edit: I forgot to mention, nice setup!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pulled the camera out to get some pictures of the few frogs that were in the modeling mood.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my ladies decided to show off for me today.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome frogs and setups!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Great looking frogs and tanks!


----------



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

super jealous of your amazing frogs and their setups


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I built these using the HO LEDs from Todd at LightYourReptile. I was nervous about LEDs in general but attached is some cuttings I had to make today and how they are growing in. Remember, I started with mostly cuttings and the rest grew from a single leaf or two sized cuttings. They have been planted for about 2.5 months.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

So, I decided I was tired of my canisters falling off. I bought some magnets to secure them for the long term. So, here is the new film can. 










One of 5 new R. ventrimaculata "Blackwater" tadpoles


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

My first Blackwater tad is getting close to coming out of water. They are so beautiful.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Tonight will be a two post night. My beautiful Blackwater vent never came out of water. I found him dead at the bottom this evening. It was not SLS because his legs all looked strong and healthy. This is my first tadpole death  I believe in transparency, so I won't hide the fact that tonight I had my first tadpole loss in the hobby. I am a sad dad tonight.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Since I was sad I decided to give a nice healthy snack to my other frogs. This is what happened about 10 seconds after a large dose of springtails were added to my El Cope auratus tank. She is not shy. She makes sprintails in frog world look like cake in my world. She wasted no time to get up in there and help herself.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice quality photos. You've got some nice frogs, thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, great looking frogs! the vents are beautiful. Tanks look so green too. Do you know what kind of moss is in the tanks?


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Great photos, do you mind sharing your camera model and specs? I'm going to be in the market for a camera soonish... thanks!


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

jeeperrs said:


> Tonight will be a two post night. My beautiful Blackwater vent never came out of water. I found him dead at the bottom this evening. It was not SLS because his legs all looked strong and healthy. This is my first tadpole death  I believe in transparency, so I won't hide the fact that tonight I had my first tadpole loss in the hobby. I am a sad dad tonight...


Nice photos, and I love your auratus setup! As far as the tad, that is frustrating, especially when it's your first tad and a gorgeous species to boot. I don't know how your setup is arranged, but I'll share my experience. I still feel a bit of loss and fault whenever I loose a tad, so I share your pain. Early on I was loosing tads at about this stage as well and some local froggers felt that perhaps my tads were drowning; it's at this stage when their lungs start to develop. The solution I arrived at involves partially emptying out the water so that when their container is placed at a 45 degree incline it's half full. This allows a space where the developing froglet can inch up the side and rest with its head above water. This little approach has really helped cut down my froglet morbidity.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your tad loss. I love the blackwaters...beautiful frogs! 

Beautiful frogs and pics. Like others, I especially love your auratus setup!

-Chris


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I use a Nikon D3100 DSLR for my real pictures. I tend to put a 70-300mm zoom lens on (I think that is the correct numbers) to get the close up pictures. I have to stand across the room to focus but it keeps me from bugging the frogs. They tend to get shy when I am right up in their business with a flashing or noisy camera. The one of the tad and the auratus in the water with springtails was using my iPhone 5. 

I follow the same protocol in tilting the cup. I remove most of the water and put it at an angle, leaving a lot of room for it to climb out. 

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that sure bites to see you lost your tad. good vibes on your next tads


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Due to the fact the battery in my good camera is dead, I had to take some iPhone pictures. My BJ male was showing off and I couldn't resist a few pictures. I also took a couple pictures of the BJ tank and Blackwater tank as they are growing in.




























Blackwater tank growing in









Blue Jean tank growing in


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Some pictures from yesterday.

Blue Jean male calling.









Blue Jean tank growing out









Blackwater tank growing out









El Cope froglet (picture was take through the side of a transparent plastic tub, adjusted contrast to get ride of the excess white from the plastic).


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Blackwater tad #2 successfully climbed out of the water today. I am very happy


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

All looking very good man!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a froglet I sold to Richard A this weekend. He took a photo last night and sent it to me. It is an absolutely amazing photo!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks man! 

Great little frog! I see this one more then the other lol. 

My wife is pretty sure this one has been calling the past few nights


----------

